# Anyone Really Good At GRAPHICS??



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I need someone who's really good with graphic design, to make me door-hanger design. 

I will pay you for your time up to $100.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You could try it the old fashion way. Pick up a phone book and look under graphics design. Isn't there some one local you could use?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

grandview;582858 said:


> You could try it the old fashion way. Pick up a phone book and look under graphics design. Isn't there some one local you could use?


There is, but I see alot of the guys signatures on here and they have some really nice ones. I figured someone on here who has some free time may want $100...............


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a logo/graphic design software in my comp. I could put something together. I have a ton of very cool looking stuff already done up. PM me if your interested.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

EGLC;582859 said:


> There is, but I see alot of the guys signatures on here and they have some really nice ones. I figured someone on here who has some free time may want $100...............


Free time? No one on here has free time were all busy learning!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;582867 said:


> Free time? No one on here has free time were all busy learning!


We dont even have time to play with our fluid film cans!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

EGLC;582859 said:


> There is, but I see alot of the guys signatures on here and they have some really nice ones.


Thanks for the compliment  lol

im not sure if someone can accept payment on here for a service like that. i know on lawnsite in the spring there was a big thing about that. not sure of the details though.

im sure if you made the arrangements through email or other it might be different.

i actually designed my doorhanger for the spring and it came out really good. nothing like you typically see


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

go to www.vistaprint.com and they have some that you can design yourself. they are pretty easy to do. But what do I know I grind stumps for a living.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

06HD BOSS;582996 said:


> Thanks for the compliment  lol
> 
> im not sure if someone can accept payment on here for a service like that. i know on lawnsite in the spring there was a big thing about that. not sure of the details though.
> 
> ...


Well this is a networking thread, I'mnot doing ANYTHING wrong. Mods can go f themselves..........PM me your email adress if you want to make one for me. Even if not, I'd like to see yours..............


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

check your PMs


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

tls22;582872 said:


> We dont even have time to play with our fluid film cans!


That is a very sad day indeed.


----------

